# My 95 KHS Montana Pro FZ



## AdamsJourney (Aug 17, 2011)

Scored her off Craigslist a couple weeks ago. Had to strip the fork and dropped in some Kronos springs from ebay. Just recently took her out with a couple friends in Patapsco park, cleaned her up and snapped some pics. Figured I'd share, saw some other pre 95 bikes in vintage, hopefully this is the right spot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fix the saddle angle, ditch the reflectors, otherwise good on you for rockin' it out. 

Love the original 'chicken hawk' True Temper decal on the TT.


----------



## AdamsJourney (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank man. How should I fix the saddle angle? Sorry, I'm a complete noob to MTB and haven't ridden bikes in about 15 years before picking this one up...


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

AdamsJourney said:


> Thank man. How should I fix the saddle angle? Sorry, I'm a complete noob to MTB and haven't ridden bikes in about 15 years before picking this one up...


The nose (front) of the saddle is pointed way down. Try it with the nose and tail of the saddle level, or parallel to the ground.


----------



## AdamsJourney (Aug 17, 2011)

Got it, thanks. Here's a couple more close ups. I didn't post them originally because of all the rock chips in the paint, but eh, what the heck...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Fix the saddle angle, ditch the reflectors, otherwise good on you for rockin' it out.
> 
> Love the original 'chicken hawk' True Temper decal on the TT.


Eric, your slipping. You missed the tire alignment.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

my 94 novara has the same stem. it also has "zoom original" bars


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice !!!!! Almost all XT, too !

Brakes should be VC3s. KHS loved 'em for some reason. Probably $$$. I;ve seen anodized ones on a descent.

Grip shift are cool, heck I'm runiing them on my Comp. What be really sweet would be if you could score some rapidfire shifter/brake lever combo. 

Have you thrown it on a scale ? I'll bet it's under 25 lbs.


----------

